
Governor unaware of Capitol Hill being overtaken by anarchists - lordvon
https://mynorthwest.com/1936097/rantz-inslee-seattle-capitol-autonomous-zone-answer/?
======
zw123456
As a Washingtonian, Inslee is an embarrassment. He really is clueless about
everything. Someone on his "campaign team" thought if they put fake glasses on
him it would make him look smart. sigh. Pathetic.

